
More expensive Jira, Confluence and Bitbucket After Killing Mercurial Support - Svoka
https://www.atlassian.com/licensing/future-pricing/cloud-pricing/faqs
======
mister_hn
move to Phabricator!
[https://phacility.com/phabricator/](https://phacility.com/phabricator/)

